# In a better place :)



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm so happy and just have to get this out. It's been a few months since my last post and since that time I've had a diagnosis and success in getting mutual intimacy back into our marriage. Yesterday my husband and I both held each other and just cried after making true, passionate love, reminiscent of our early days.

I still have a lot to work on, but I feel like a fog has been lifted and I can see the beauty in my husband, and a mutually intimate relationship with him.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

:smthumbup:

Good for you!


----------

